# what is your favorite  tactic for hunting wild hogs?



## stick-n-string (Jun 23, 2008)

I know everyone has there own idea on the best way, or just your favorite way. let me hear what you think.
while your at it, go ahead and post some pics of your hogs.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 24, 2008)

Thogu I catch a few here and there with dogs, I'd really rather sit on stand over a good food source and thump em with my bow


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 24, 2008)

stalking them is how I like to do it.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 28, 2008)

My favorite hog hunting tactic is to turn a couple of Cur dogs loose and wait for the bay and catch.    

Dave1


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 2, 2008)

spot and stalk with a bow. you can,t beat it!!


----------



## buckpro04 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Got One*

That would be my bushmaster 223 with a ACOG on it. got 13 in one morning on time. I have to kill in quantity to make any kind of dent!


----------



## curdog (Jul 3, 2008)

dogs,dogs and dogs again.thats the only way.catch and tie.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 3, 2008)

Another vote for dogs. There is a wma in florida I'm going tu stick to the ground and hunt with my recurve until rifle season opens then dog dog dog.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 3, 2008)

slipping


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 3, 2008)

I like staying on the move


----------



## brofoster (Jul 3, 2008)

Nothing like a good down wind stalk on em!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 3, 2008)

No question dogs first 
Traps next 
Anybody can shoot a hog
train ya some dogs and take pride in them and have fun


----------



## kornbread (Jul 4, 2008)

cur dogs and more cur dogs and then catch and tie then turn dogs loose to go find another .


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 4, 2008)

swamp hunter said:


> spot and stalk with a bow. you can,t beat it!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 4, 2008)

capt stan said:


> slipping



Don't you mean "jump shooting"


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 4, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I like staying on the move


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 4, 2008)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> No question dogs first
> Traps next
> Anybody can shoot a hog
> train ya some dogs and take pride in them and have fun


Anybody can shoot a hog,but not everyone can hunt them...


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 6, 2008)

Spot and stalk with my longbow.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 7, 2008)

*Walk 'n Hunt*



Public Land Prowler said:


> I like staying on the move



Every hog I've ever killed was from a deer stand.  I've never wanted to get on the ground with 'em...... have heard they can get mean and turn on you....... and I'm not fast enough to outrun 'em........... 

HC


----------



## pnome (Jul 7, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I like staying on the move



Me too.  However, I'm not nearly as successful at it as you are.


----------



## bud 123 (Jul 7, 2008)

*dogs*

dogs
catch and tie


----------



## woody10 (Jul 7, 2008)

catch and tie
stalk
my new one sit in the rain in the pasture over a pear tree and just wait I got a 130 pound sow and 4 little ones to show for it she had another but ran outta shells.


----------



## izzyhuntin (Jul 7, 2008)

only one way to enjoy hunting hog"s    dogg"em  and tie"em


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 8, 2008)

bud 123 said:


> dogs
> catch and tie



What do you do with them after you "tie" them?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 8, 2008)

We catch and tie them just so we dont have to clean them right then.If we catch a boar and he has at least fair teeth and a good shape and color he goes to a pen but the rest get killed.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 10, 2008)

I follow PLP and aim at the ones he isn't.


----------



## easbell (Jul 14, 2008)

MULE TAPE!!!  Hunted them on the Flint in Magnolia Swamp for 10 years growing up with guns and bows. Would rather catch and tie now. 

FYI - Never put a "400 lbs" hog on a set of scales, he really only weighs 200lbs.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 16, 2008)

Slipping with the longbow.Anybody can shoot a hog and a dog can catch one but slip on the ground to within 15 yards of a mature hog without him knowing your there and you`ve done something.An arrow throught the lungs with a longbow is icing on the cake. No offense but hunt them however you like but this is my way.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 16, 2008)

robert carter said:


> Slipping with the longbow.Anybody can shoot a hog and a dog can catch one but slip on the ground to within 15 yards of a mature hog without him knowing your there and you`ve done something.An arrow throught the lungs with a longbow is icing on the cake. No offense but hunt them however you like but this is my way.RC




You are the man RC!!!!


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 16, 2008)

stalk and shoot.


----------



## nx95240 (Jul 18, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> We catch and tie them just so we dont have to clean them right then.If we catch a boar and he has at least fair teeth and a good shape and color he goes to a pen but the rest get killed.





you have any pic's of the hogs in the pen?? just like to see what the hogs you have got in  the pen.. never kill a hog yet but hope to one day..


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## izzyhuntin (Aug 23, 2008)

We take them to the house feed them out and put them in the freezer or let someone else have them for the Bar-b-que they always want a nice 200lber for the grill around here


----------



## ramblinroads (Aug 24, 2008)

catch and tie. the only way to doit


----------



## hoghunter81 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hog hunting with dogs is the only way for me, beside i love to hunt with dogs and with my buddies.


----------



## dog man (Aug 25, 2008)

With dogs or traps.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 15, 2009)

Stalk. Hunt on the Fly.Check all my hot spots, hit and run on a WMA slam (hunt a diff. one every day for a week or two straight. Fixing to run one. Altamaha,Paulks Pasture, Sansavilla, Griffin Ridge, Big Hammock, Flat Tub, Horse Creek, Dixon Memorial one week, then Ocmulgee, Oaky Woods, Chickasawhatchee, Hannahatchee.. Be walking 2-10 miles a day. Anybody game?


----------



## Ranger (Jan 15, 2009)

Dogs, dogs then a few more dogs.


----------



## BuckinFish (Jan 15, 2009)

while deer hunting


----------



## cheezeball231 (Jan 15, 2009)

*It doesn't matter...*

..  as long as you do it. Just spend lots of time in the woods and pick them up off the ground LOL.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 15, 2009)

Walk & Stalk for me.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 16, 2009)

No doubt walk and Stalk for me.

When I was young a buddy of mine had a Pit/Cur mix named "Spike" and he caught the first wild hog I have ever seen............that was pretty cool!


----------



## billyblob (Jan 16, 2009)

bow on the ground


----------



## huntemup (Jan 16, 2009)

With kids!  Easiest big game animal I know of to hunt.


----------



## hogrunner (Jan 16, 2009)

You've never felt adrenaline till you let them dogs get on a hog and you get in there with them and stab the hog with a Ka bar knife!!!!!


----------



## Phil (Mar 3, 2009)

Stalking with Bow or Muzzleloader.  NO DOGS.  The dogs can brag but, IMHO, their owners cannot.


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Mar 3, 2009)

What kinda rifle does BuckinFish have... an old Remington Model 750?


----------



## mudawg (Mar 3, 2009)

deerslaya1129 said:


> What kinda rifle does BuckinFish have... an old Remington Model 750?



Actually, I believe its a Remington Model 742 WoodsMaster.
Not sure, just believe so.


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ranger (Apr 5, 2009)

*pig*

TazD, that ole girl is ready to pop.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 10, 2009)

That girl is about to explode!


----------



## whchunter (Jun 10, 2009)

*Tackle*

Zebco 33 and a UGLY STICK


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 10, 2009)

Spot and stalk with the longbow and stick an arrow through the lung heart area at close range. I've done the dog and gun way, not much to it for me. Mike


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jun 11, 2009)

I walk/stalk in the off season but I usually get a few during deer season too. I haven't really tried doggin' yet, but I will whenever the chance comes about.


----------



## ruger man (Jun 14, 2009)

i like to stalk with my flintlock muzzloader. i have never got to go out with dogs but have wanted to try it


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hoghunter102 (Dec 3, 2009)

A good ole bulldog and a couple of curs lol nothin better then when you catch a good boar with some dogs yum yum


----------



## hound1973 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Anybody can run dogs*



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> No question dogs first
> Traps next
> Anybody can shoot a hog
> train ya some dogs and take pride in them and have fun



Anybody can run dogs, let them do all the work and get'em a hog everytime, but just how many people can do the old spot and stalk with out dogs and get one at least half the time?
  Don't get me wrong, I left the infantry to become a lazy Air Traffic Controller and like to do things the easy way but my personal preffrence is spot and stalk


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 4, 2009)

hound1973 said:


> Anybody can run dogs, let them do all the work and get'em a hog everytime, but just how many people can do the old spot and stalk with out dogs and get one at least half the time?
> Don't get me wrong, I left the infantry to become a lazy Air Traffic Controller and like to do things the easy way but my personal preffrence is spot and stalk



Your correct. Anyone can run dogs. But how bout train them from a puppy to find a hog, not trash on other game and everything else included in training them?? How bout keeping your pack of dogs healthy, and knowing  what to do when something goes wrong 1/2 a mile in a swamp bottom and one of the dogs gets hurt. How bout when you have 2 hogs caught at one time and you have to grab a big boar that is running through the woods with one dog on him like a tick on his ear. EASY!!! not hardly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> Every hog I've ever killed was from a deer stand.  I've never wanted to get on the ground with 'em...... have heard they can get mean and turn on you....... and I'm not fast enough to outrun 'em...........
> 
> HC



you dont hav to out run the hog just one other person lol


----------



## hoghunter102 (Dec 4, 2009)

redmond1858 said:


> your correct. Anyone can run dogs. But how bout train them from a puppy to find a hog, not trash on other game and everything else included in training them?? How bout keeping your pack of dogs healthy, and knowing  what to do when something goes wrong 1/2 a mile in a swamp bottom and one of the dogs gets hurt. How bout when you have 2 hogs caught at one time and you have to grab a big boar that is running through the woods with one dog on him like a tick on his ear. Easy!!! Not hardly.



............x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dpsmith (Dec 4, 2009)

i just enjoy being in the woods , and the end product being pork in the truck be it with the dogs, guns, bow, nightvision doesnt matter to me!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2009)

I like to walk and stalk with a primitive bow or flintlock.


----------



## sfretwell (Dec 4, 2009)

Walk and stalk with the bow ... late nights in the field with a .22 to the ear ... or just by chance in the woods.


----------



## bigbird1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> i just enjoy being in the woods , and the end product being pork in the truck be it with the dogs, guns, bow, nightvision doesnt matter to me!!


You know you have a favorite, same as mine.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 4, 2009)

Dogs for sure first and for most... i would like to try the night vision thing looks fun


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 4, 2009)

Catch& Tie.


----------



## SouthernComfort1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

i like sittin in the bushes with just a stick in my hands and beat him to death when he walks by...whata rush.


----------



## SouthernComfort1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

but really nothing like turnin a pack loose and walkin in with a beast on a leash  to catch. no other feeling like it. If your an adrenaline junky then the only way is with dogs.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 4, 2009)

SouthernComfort1989 said:


> If your an adrenaline junky then the only way is with dogs.



*AMEN TO THAT BROTHER YOU TALKING MY LANGUAGE.... As i always say "you gotta be there to enjoy it and you aint lived til you tried it"​*


----------



## tsknmcn (Dec 5, 2009)

Treestand with my bow.  Spot and stalk wouldn't be bad but the property isn't that big and they actaully bed on the ajoining property.  We get the best action when they come to feed or break into the cow pen.


----------



## Dpsmith (Dec 7, 2009)

bigbird1 said:


> You know you have a favorite, same as mine.
> 
> View attachment 425750



lol yeah but i do like hearing them dogs workin 2!!


----------



## CFGD (Dec 8, 2009)

nothing in the world compares to having great dogs,breeding and maintaining the bloodline,raising a pup,going into the hogs house and your dogs dragging HIM out,then dining on it.to watch dogs go at these beasts with no fear and then look up at you while still locked as if saying "look what i caught!", is a rush like no other.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 8, 2009)

Spot and stalk with long bow. Mike


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 10, 2009)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Spot and stalk with long bow. Mike



Me too!


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 6, 2010)

Funny nobody said bait them up yet


----------



## jaredbeecher (Apr 6, 2010)

Listening to the dogs and you won't ever, want to do it another way!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (May 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## hogrunner29620 (May 23, 2010)

catch & tie!


----------



## vonnick52 (May 24, 2010)

I'm alright with the dogs taking credit, as I either trained them most of the way or a buddy did.....need real experience to get good....sorta like football/basketball.  They can have some of the glory, they surely earned it.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (May 25, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> Catch& Tie.


x2


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 26, 2010)

slippin for me


----------



## propwins (May 26, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I like staying on the move



I have the best luck when I go with PLP. That's my strategy!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 1, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gcpatt (Dec 2, 2010)

Dogs!!! Shot a few not many rather catch them just so you have the wind in your favor a hog cant see real good.


----------



## nehoghunter (Dec 2, 2010)

hogrunner said:


> You've never felt adrenaline till you let them dogs get on a hog and you get in there with them and stab the hog with a Ka bar knife!!!!!


I'm with ya hogrunner that's the only way getting in there with them for a stick, wow it's a rush.


----------



## hoghunter007 (Dec 2, 2010)

Phil said:


> Stalking with Bow or Muzzleloader.  NO DOGS.  The dogs can brag but, IMHO, their owners cannot.



have you ever raised any quality hunting dogs. have you ever been the first man into a briar thicket at night to catch a 300 pound boar. if not maybe you should try it


----------

